# Alibaba electric motors



## fminajr (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm considering on buying an electric motor from alibaba (china), because warp motors are hell expensive. Chinese motors offer good ratings, but does anybody here tested a motor being sold from china? Are they good? Planning to convert my toyota corolla, forklift motors here in the Philippines are very few. Your inputs will be so much appreciated.
Thanks!!!


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Generally-accepted concensus:

1 - Don't buy a Warp.
2 - If you want DC, just use a forklift motor.
3 - If you can't find a forklift motor, don't do DC.
4 - OEM EV motors or transaxles are the cheap way to go.

You can usually get Prius Gen2/3 transaxles for like $150-200 in NA and EU. Inverters for $50-$150. And then there's drop-in boards you can buy to repurpose those.

You can easily get motor+controller for a small fraction of some clunky chinese DC motor.


----------



## Dusty Kay (Sep 13, 2020)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Generally-accepted concensus:
> 
> 1 - Don't buy a Warp.
> 2 - If you want DC, just use a forklift motor.
> ...


 Can you please share a link for sites that have these parts for these prices? I want to do a conversion but the prices am getting here in Ghana are crazy.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Look for a scrapyard in your area, that would sell Prius parts.


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

Decided to go with Prius and Damien’s inverter controller board for my conversion. By far the most cost effective parts here with so many Prius end-of-life taxis. Means you have reputable Toyota parts and doesn’t really matter about the ex-taxi mileage factor for AC motors or inverters. Nissan Leaf parts extremely expensive here comparatively as they are not nearly as common on the road. Can you import parts easily from Australia where you are? Do they also use Prius as taxis where you are?


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

I think Alibaba might be good for batteries in our part of the world though - our even in US as they get free shipping on some deals though. Some good reviews on the diysolarforum and will post more info when I get info back from the suppliers I’m looking at. A manufacturer called Xuba who also sell directly in the US also sell through Alibaba. Some people on diysolarpower in the US are buying from thier Alibaba store instead local store in US for cheaper prices. If anyone in the US here who has had experience with Xuba batteries, could you please clarify?


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

JeffAU said:


> I think Alibaba might be good for batteries in our part of the world though - our even in US as they get free shipping on some deals though. Some good reviews on the diysolarforum and will post more info when I get info back from the suppliers I’m looking at. A manufacturer called Xuba who also sell directly in the US also sell through Alibaba. Some people on diysolarpower in the US are buying from thier Alibaba store instead local store in US for cheaper prices. If anyone in the US here who has had experience with Xuba batteries, could you please clarify?


Interested if you get batteries from Alibaba, please let us know how it goes here. They are producing heaps of ev buses and cars in China, so there'd have to be some good suppliers.


----------



## Lulala2046 (Feb 25, 2021)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> Generally-accepted concensus:
> 
> 1 - Don't buy a Warp.
> 2 - If you want DC, just use a forklift motor.
> ...


1. please! where is $200 Prius transaxles and controller ?
I think all fans around the world will love it
But! yes but..where ??
used parts are always by chances and a little lucky!
Don't ever think it as stander price!

2.Maybe you don't know that...all stuffs over 80% are made in China!
yes! there are some cheap trash!

But! still but......
There are still many good stuffs in good prices !

FYI


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

I bought the $200 Prius transaxle (complete with both electric motors) from a wrecking yard here in Brisbane Australia, via eBay, but I think they only deliver locally because I paid the because I paid the $50 shipping on eBay on top of this and the owner showed up the same day and delivered it in his van. This was only a transaxle though, I still have to get an inverter but they sell them for though the same price. Long distance or international shipping may be easier to arrange for inverter though because of Thier smaller size.

We have a lot of cheap Prius parts here in Australia because they're so extensively used as taxis, but not much else in the way of EV parts or batteries which is why I'm looking to make up my own battery pack from Alibaba cells and components.


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

JeffAU said:


> I bought the $200 Prius transaxle (complete with both electric motors) from a wrecking yard here in Brisbane Australia, via eBay, but I think they only deliver locally because I paid the because I paid the $50 shipping on eBay on top of this and the owner showed up the same day and delivered it in his van. This was only a transaxle though, I still have to get an inverter but they sell them for though the same price. Long distance or international shipping may be easier to arrange for inverter though because of Thier smaller size.
> 
> We have a lot of cheap Prius parts here in Australia because they're so extensively used as taxis, but not much else in the way of EV parts or batteries which is why I'm looking to make up my own battery pack from Alibaba cells and components.


Do you have another thread going on your build? Keen to see how it goes, also in Australia (Perth).
This site might be useful for choosing cells.





Parametrek Bulk Batteries







batteries.parametrek.com


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I have had to put the project on hold for a bit due to other commitments but hope to get more information up in the near future. The Prius idea hasn't been done much but I believe people have converted some from Hybrid to full electric. I have purchased the transaxle already to have a look for myself how this is going to work mechanically and also have the PCB that I purchased from Damien/Evbmw but the transaxle is currently sitting in the back of the land rover that I'm going to convert but haven't got the chance to pull it apart to experiment. The vehicle is going to need fully restoring so it will be a while before I get it on the road. Will keep you posted as I go. I still also have to figure out the exact layout of the battery pack, size of cells, how many series/parallel Which BMS and charger to use etc. I don't think there are any pre-built battery packs here in Australia at an affordable price like what is available in the US or other countries that have better supply of this kind of thing and would be prohibitively expensive to import.


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

No worries, hope you can get some free time to get back to it. It's about the journey not the destination 
After seeing the lexus g450h transaxle is rated for around 180kw I thinking that path. Just not sure if you could use a Prius inverter to power it.

Theres the odd tesla module for aud$2k on gumtree, dunno where people are getting them from though. Hardly any wrecked teslas in aus, stupid efficient AI self driving tech stopping people wrecking their fast cars and giving me cheap quality oem parts.









Free local classified ads


Find Miscellaneous Goods ads in Peak Crossing 4306, QLD. Buy and sell almost anything on Gumtree classifieds.




www.gumtree.com.au


----------



## JeffAU (Jul 30, 2020)

I have looked into this and that Prius inverter does work with other AC motors, but that Lexus one may be too high powered for it as the Prius is around the 130KW mark with MG1 and MG2 combined. Have you found Lexus parts in Australia? I wouldn't have thought they were that common which is why I'm going down the Prius path.


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah thats the kicker, I'd have to ship it from eastern states or overseas.
The prius inverters seem to be super solid, way over engineered by Toyota. Damien was pushing 350+kw through both of it's inverters before his cooling pump failed.


Prius Gen 2 / Gen 3 Max Power? - openinverter forum


If you haven't had a browse through the open inverter forums do, heaps of great work being done.

Roughly price wise for me in AUD$ it's looking like:
$1000 local Prius Gen 3 motor + inverter rated 80kw (mg1+2) overclock to 100kw?
$4000 import Lexus GS 450h mg1 rated at 110kw, can't find info on mg2 but maybe another 40kw?
$5000 import Tesla small rear drive unit rated 220kw
$7000 import Alibaba motor rated at 250kw, + inverter?$ not sure on dealers pricing also not oem. But don't wanna discredited Chinese made cause the Xpeng P7 is wild and they are churning out ev cars like there's not tomorrow.








XPeng P7 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





These are all peak power ratings, that I have collected from around the net. Not super accurate but a bench mark.
Also gotta consider voltage requirements.
Now I'm thinking 2x prius gen 3 drive train awd. Should still make a respectable 160kw. At the price they are it'd be fun to push the motors to their limit and see what they can do.


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

Whoops 220kw from the Zhejiang Alpha Electric company I was looking at in Alibaba.





best_most_powerful_20kw_50kw_100kw_buy_ev_ac_electric_car_vehicle_motor_truck_bus_van_driver_controller_inverter_engine_price


best_most_powerful_20kw_50kw_100kw_buy_ev_ac_electric_car_vehicle_motor_truck_bus_van_driver_controller_inverter_engine_price



zjalpha.en.alibaba.com


----------

